
AMD EPYC Rome 7nm Benchmarks, Specs, Features and More - thats_legit
https://blog.exxactcorp.com/amd-epyc-rome-7nm-officially-launches-new-7002-series-benchmarks-specs-features-more/
======
cool_story
Are these available to order?

